# Blue Feet



## fiona1 (Feb 2, 2005)

Just wondered if you could help, my friends have noticed that their 20 weeks old son's feet keep going blue, he has quite bad eczema on his legs and all over the rest of his body, they are unsure if this has anything to do with it. We are due to go on holiday tomorrow and are just a bit concerned, any ideas?

Thanks

Fiona


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya

Molly gets blue hands if the weather is cold or if she is under the weather.

Any blueness should always be looked at by a doctor though.

Jxx


----------

